# Imupro - scam or not?



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Guys, I am wondering did anyone have any experience with Imupro? I am considering to try it, so I am wondering will I throw away the money? They claim that using the IGg blood test (as a late allergic response) they can claim what food will I be intolerant, and what I would not, so they make a list of all food I can eat and what I should not eat.

Did anyone tried it? What are your experiences? What are your opinions?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I did IgG food intolerance tests in the past and they were not particularly useful. An elimination diet such as the one suggested by Aglaee Jacob will be more effective at finding offending foods.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Jaumeb, you really seem to be around. That's a good thing  Why dou you say they are not particuraly useful? How much you can go wrong with them?

I really need somewhere to start, and I have never been tested on celiac disease or lactose intolarence, and can it tell me should I avoid wheat, dairy products or high fructose? Or all in one?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

IgG intolerance won't tell you anything about celiac disease or lactose intolerance. They expose some blood to food and detect IgG reaction. This reaction has nothing to do with celiac disease or lactose intolerance.

There are specific tests for celiac disease and lactose intolerance. Let me know if you want more explanations about those tests.

My personal opinion is that is better to avoid lactose and gluten, regardless of the results of the tests.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

I see. But what are main reasons why you thought this test was not good? Was it only halfly correct? Or is just very randomised?

Actually the reasons I am sure I do not have celiac disease is because people with celiac know to loose their weight, but I do not, actually I have no problem gaining the weight, at least some weight. Also your stool is pretty smelly, and I never noticed that on mine.

I am prepared to do elimination diet, but because pain is so subjective I am sure it would be hard for me to find what actually triggers it, and what does not. I already have constant pain, sometimes it is more, sometimes less, and often as we all I do not eat only one product. For example if you have for lunch meat, rice, maybe some sauce and lemonade juice(and all kinds of other stuff added into it before you buy it in the market, or stuff when you add while cooking like oil, maybe some spices added in the process) and if later that day I have more pains, how could I know what of those products are what is causing me pain? Maybe the pain is actually from what I have ate this morning, or the other day? It is all so subjective, that is why I feel so resiliant to go through elimination diet.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

There is a nutritionist in this forum that recommended a particular food sensitivity test which is called MRT-LEAP. You can read her message here:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/235881-multivitamins/?hl=nutritionist#entry1082426

If you want to read about the elimination diet, take a look at this:

https://bodyhealyourself.wordpress.com/2014/12/09/the-elimination-diet-how-it-works/


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

Thanks. I am already reading the book on elimination diet


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thund said:


> Thanks. I am already reading the book on elimination diet


It didn't work for me. Now I am trying to combine the ED with boulardii and glutamine.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

If that didnt worked for you, why dont you try MRT-LEAP test for yourself? Seems very plausable


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thund said:


> If that didnt worked for you, why dont you try MRT-LEAP test for yourself? Seems very plausable


I think MRT-LEAP is not available where I live. I did some IgG tests that where locally available (A200 Mediterranean Diet) and they didn't help much, if anything at all.


----------



## Thund (May 15, 2015)

There is a clinic in Krakow, but I guess its not cheap.

How come elimination diet didnt worked for you? There are lots of other interesting advices in the book though.

I was never a cook, and Im always eating at-the-run, so this whole cooking challenge will be pretty big obstacle for me. If I ever succeed.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

It wasn't the solution. But I still liked the book. I think it is a good starting point.

Currently I am trying to combine diet, boulardii and glutamine. I think I am making some progress. But I am still far from being pain-free.


----------

